# Flip Dazzles Dayhiker



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bamboo core, lacewood spacers, wenge front/back, new guinea walnut palm swells. . . .OH. MY. LORD.

I just got this from Flippin' Out. The sun's waning so I couldn't do it justice with my camera. But Flip, being as good a photographer as he is a craftsman, will show you better pics.


















I got it late this afternoon after having spent this morning shooting my big pine fork that I posted earlier today. But, although my pouch hand was tired, I ran right out with my new work of art and started shooting -- after I drooled for about 20 minutes and regained my composure, that is.

Now this is probably half the size of the one I shot with this morning, but it made no difference to my hand. The fit was that good. The small waist combined with the perfectly placed palm swells on this little thing made it just as comfortable to shoot as a full figured gal like my pine fork. As I told Flip in a pm, I couldn't have made a better-fitting fork for my own hand myself, no kidding.

How did it shoot? Well I shot until my pouch hand went numb (too much shooting today). But at 11 yards, I smacked a small 7 oz. can dead center with my first shot. I was using mostly 5/16 steel balls for maybe 30 or 40 shots, then I switched to marbles. I did very well. This small shooter is very stable for its size. Great design, just great.

. . . and I don't have to tell you about the fit and finish -- it's Flippin Out we're talking about here!

















Thank you so much, Nathan. This is the most highly prized fork in my collection. I love it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, that a nice catty.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, that truly is a fine slingshot !


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great lookin fork you got there DH...


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool! a very nice shooter.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

that is just superb


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Amazing slingshot, and with reviews like that I hope he sells a pile of them both here and elsewhere. It's one thing to make something nice and completely something else to make something that makes a pillar of the sport drool like you have done here. Good going man.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Exotic


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yes, it's exotic all right. And I forgot to mention that Flip even customized it for me with my name "Dayhiker" on the side.Sorry again for the lousy pic.

It's bed time now and I'm still marveling at this great piece of work. Putting these materials together like this is just genius. And I just can't get over the craftsmanship.

Sigh, I might sleep with her tonight.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow DH, so it is uniquely made for you.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

there real nice!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats a beauty.
Martin


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

That looks good and the size is right too.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker,
This slingshot is so beautiful I can just barely believe it. You are a lucky guy for having such nice sligshot. Saludos.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

After seeing Flippinout's stuff this weekend, I can tell you how lucky you are to have that one. His work is world class and that frame is all but perfect in design. He's also a great shooter and a great guy to hang out with!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, you can see how good an artistic craftsman he is by the photos but you can't tell by the photos how good he is at the ergonomics of a catty. Like the one Dayhiker has, I drooled and pondered for two days, which wood combination in the design, has I was going to buy. I have to say it is plural, as I already purchased his small sized one and will purchase a "large" size. He has a small medium and large.

I can say his cattys are top notch. He definitely has a gift for the ergonomics. With naturals as well.

I believe I have understated what Nathan has to offer.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, you can see how good an artistic craftsman he is by the photos but you can't tell by the photos how good he is at the ergonomics of a catty. What Dayhiker has, I drooled and pondered which one of his creations, like that one I was going to buy. I have to say it is plural, as I already purchased his small sized one and will purchase a "large" size. He has a small medium and large.

I can say his cattys are top notch. He definitely has a gift for the ergonomics. With naturals as well.

I believe I have understated what Nathan has to offer.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Whoops, double post.

Perhaps, this takes care of the understatement.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Dayhiker,
I am glad you like it. It is quite the looker if i do say so myself. I figured it was time i 'dazzled' you, as you have been an inspiration over the last year in my growth as a catapulteer.

Thank you all for your comments and kind words. And if anyone needs to add an heirloom quality and supremely accurate shooter to their collection- send me a PM.

Here are a few pictures i took before it went out.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Miro muy rayado a ese tigre DH!

You are a privileged DH. They are very nice the Flippinout's


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Miro muy rayado a ese tigre DH!
> 
> You are a privileged DH. They are very nice the Flippinout's


Chepo, necesita aprende mas palabras para este resortera, muchacho. Como "magnifico!"


----------

